# Site Notice but Planning not In



## kennyb3 (16 Oct 2014)

Looking to object to a planning permission nearby;

- site notice went up a couple of days ago but a look at Fingal Co Co website shows no planning application. How long before this will usually be in and up?

(as I note we've only 4 weeks to object)

- Also are there any grounds withing which i should stick for objecting?

Basically the proposed house is being built on a small site in a very quiet residential area - it has only 1 bedroom so isn't suitable for families and is only the person building the house looking to line their own pockets. There are loads of kids who play on the road every day and the thoughts of trucks and vans clogging up this small cul de sac and endangering kids as they come and go during building works is bit scary. Not to mention the noise and disruption for existing residents. Also they want to put in a new vehicle entrance ripping up path etc. The owners of the site have only recently purchased the adjoining house and seem to have no regard for the neighbourhood or neighbours. Their intrusions and plans have gone down like a lead balloon among the residents.


----------



## ashambles (16 Oct 2014)

Any time anyone gets any work done there will trucks and vans. If you're objecting on those grounds then you're essentially saying no one can renovate or extend their homes.


----------



## kennyb3 (16 Oct 2014)

ashambles said:


> Any time anyone gets any work done there will trucks and vans. If you're objecting on those grounds then you're essentially saying no one can renovate or extend their homes.



Bit of a difference between an extension and a new build to be honest.


----------



## runner (16 Oct 2014)

I understand your concerns.
You will need more substantial reasons than stated and more specific to the application itself. Have a look at other similar construction applications on the local council planning website and read some of the objections, especially where an application is refused. Also read the criteria used by the local council for planning in fills like these and make sure it meets these guidelines. Too say you 'don't like it' will not suffice. Good luck. By the way it takes the authority a while to scan and upload the application even though they have it there. You can drop into the council planning public office and they will give you the file to read and copy if you wish.


----------



## kennyb3 (16 Oct 2014)

runner said:


> I understand your concerns.
> You will need more substantial reasons than stated and more specific to the application itself. Have a look at other similar construction applications on the local council planning website and read some of the objections, especially where an application is refused. Also read the criteria used by the local council for planning in fills like these and make sure it meets these guidelines. Too say you 'don't like it' will not suffice. Good luck. By the way it takes the authority a while to scan and upload the application even though they have it there. You can drop into the council planning public office and they will give you the file to read and copy if you wish.



Thanks


----------



## ashambles (16 Oct 2014)

> Bit of a difference between an extension and a new build to be honest.


In terms of deliveries and work vans there's no difference in a 60 sq meter extension and a 60 square meter new build.

You did say a 1 bed new build, so I'm guessing it's a side extension sized new build. 

My point is - if councils reject planning on the grounds that there will be trucks and vans then no one will get planning in built up areas.


----------



## Branz (16 Oct 2014)

You might find some ideas, good and bad, in this article on this topic in todays Irish Times
http://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-...y/double-take-on-large-garden-sites-1.1964395

As for your initial thoughts for objecting, unless you do better don't waste the 20 quid.

However, once it gets FPP, if you want to to go to ABP for free, or maybe just at  a reduced fee, cant remember, you need to object at this stage to FCC.

Also getting your dates right are important.


----------



## Leo (16 Oct 2014)

kennyb3 said:


> ...it has only 1 bedroom so isn't suitable for families



Why should your neighbourhood be restricted to families only? If you have kids, are you planning on moving out of the area?



kennyb3 said:


> ...and is only the person building the house looking to line their own pockets.



Bit of a leap there, what if they're looking to take in an elderly relative while still allowing that person their independence?



kennyb3 said:


> There are loads of kids who play on the road every day and the thoughts of trucks and vans clogging up this small cul de sac and endangering kids



Their parents need to take responsibility for their children, and ensure they play in a safe manner, and are supervised crossing the roads. Too many parents trying to make their kids' safety everyone else's problem.

Anyway, more kids are killed by cars than trucks or vans. Maybe you should ban cars from the area too.


----------



## flowerman (16 Oct 2014)

Leo said:


> *Why should your neighbourhood be Wrestricted to families only? *If you have kids, are you planning on moving out of the area?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

"Wont somebody please think of the children".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RybNI0KB1bg


The OP seems to be on a mission here to prevent a person having a place to live.




Every person has a right to have a house and build a house if they so wish to,as long as they have planning permission to do so.

In alot of cases Fingal CC,DCC and the architect will allow materials to be placed on site before any building works actually start.


----------



## flowerman (16 Oct 2014)

kennyb3 said:


> Looking to object to a planning permission nearby;
> 
> - site notice went up a couple of days ago but a look at Fingal Co Co website shows no planning application. How long before this will usually be in and up?
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you will be a lovely neighbour.

Based on the above,what actual business is it of yours to intrude on the people who have bought the property and are going to build a new dwelling there.


Maybe you should bubble wrap your kids up and stick them up in the attic never to see the light of day again,if you are that "concerned" about the big bad world out there.

To me your post and your "reasons" comes accross as nothing more than being jealous and not liking any outsiders buying a property in your area.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITi7lG0x0IE







Oh and its 5 weeks and a 20 euro fee to be paid up front and in full to Fingal CC planning department.

I really hope for your sake that you have propper reasons for objecting on the actual proposed build and not the feeble personal ones that you are posting here.Otherwize you will be wasting your 20 euro and other peoples time too.


[broken link removed]


----------



## flowerman (16 Oct 2014)

Leo said:


> Why should your neighbourhood be restricted to families only? If you have kids, are you planning on moving out of the area?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Or a grown up son or daughter who needs constant special care but also wants to feel like they have some independence at the same time.






Some people are so narrow minded these days........(not you Leo)


----------



## Drakon (18 Oct 2014)

Maybe the haven't applied for planning permission and put the site notice up as a decoy?
My neighbour is building a stable to the back of his house at present. By my count it's 15x42 cavity blocks is size, about 100 square metres. No PP!


----------



## daithi28 (20 Oct 2014)

kennyb3 said:


> Looking to object to a planning permission nearby;
> 
> - site notice went up a couple of days ago but a look at Fingal Co Co website shows no planning application. How long before this will usually be in and up?
> 
> ...



1. An application must be received by FCC within *2 weeks* of the site notice being erected on the site.

2. You have *5 weeks* from the date of receipt of the application, to make an objection.

3. You would be better spending the €20 on a large Dominoes Pizza and a bottle of Fanta rather that making a NIMBY objection.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Oct 2014)

And how did you alleviate the incredible danger to children in the area when you renovated your house? Did you provide safety helmets for the children?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1398733&postcount=2


----------



## Branz (21 Oct 2014)

Looks like the planning application has now been posted, it went up 17th October: no documents listed as of tonight, 21st Oct

Its an interesting site: first time I have seen a semi D with accessible space to front side and rere.

The two story will give the occupant stunning sea views looking due North.

OP: 
in terms of formulating an objection, you should take cognisance of the precedent set by Planning App F05B/0688 which is at the other end of that row of houses


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Oct 2014)

How do you know planning is up ircoha?

I can't see any update from kennyb3 about his/her situation?


----------



## kceire (26 Oct 2014)

kennyb3 said:


> Looking to object to a planning permission nearby;
> 
> - site notice went up a couple of days ago but a look at Fingal Co Co website shows no planning application. How long before this will usually be in and up?
> 
> ...



The site notice can go up the same day the newspaper notice is published. They then have 14 days to lodge the planning application. The 5 week objection period starts from the day they lodge the planning, not erect the site notice. 

But bear in mind, you need to have substantial concerns. If the proposal meets the county development plan standards then in theory it should get planning. 

With regards to deliveries etc that's a matter of health and safety and should be done safely at the time.

The council will be the ones doing the footpath, not the developer. With regards to vans and trucks driving on the street with kids, that's a road traffic act concern, and the kids should be mindful of roads and cars but also the drivers should be diligent while entering a residential estate.


----------

